# Trichopsis Pumila - Choosing the right tank



## Ehmdee (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey all! New to the forum but not new to fishkeeping.

So I saw a pair of Sparkling Gourami - Trichopsis Pumila (easily confused with T. Schalleri or T. Vittatus) in the local shop and I absolutely fell in love. These will be my next fish purchase!

Of course, I need to complete their setup before I order any. My experience is limited to the categories of "fish bowl" and the "classic" glass 10- and 20- gallon tanks.

I browsed Amazon and found some tanks that are pretty pleasing to the eye, but I have no experience with tanks like them. I was hoping members here could lend me their knowledge and experience in helping me choose!

Note that these tanks will be heavily planted with plenty of hides. It will be heated and filtered (some of the tanks I'm looking at provide filters, else I'll just purchase).

Now, the number of fish I buy will be dependent on the size of tank I get: A pair or trio of sparklers for anything less than 5 gallons, and more as the tanks go up in size. I am not looking for a tank less than 4 gallons.

So what can you guys tell me about the following tanks? Which would you choose, and why?
Ascending size:

- *(4 gal)* T-4301BK Finnex Kit

- *(4 gal)* Fluval View

-* (4.5 OR 8 gal)* Penn-Plax Parallel

- *(5 gal)* Fluval Spec

-* (5 gal)* Marineland Crescent

- *(5 gal)* Ecoxotic EcoPico

- *(7.9 gal)* Fluval Flora

Also, I'd love to hear recommendations for bare tanks that are between 4- and 16- gallons.

Thanks in advance for your help, I know I'm asking for quite a lot of information!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

have the Fluval spec and I adore it. I really want the Fluval flora though! I'd choose that one. Its a bigger tank which is always better and it was made to provide the right environment for plants, so yours will thrive!


----------

